# Help, what weed is this?



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Anyone got an idea of what this weed is? Perhaps mouse ear - chick weed.

Larry

Thanks in advance


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Looks like _______ weed.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I was going to guess that, but I thought that was to easy. 

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't see a picture because it's blank.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Trying again from phone and I'm all thumbs.

Larry


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe now you can see left hand and weed?

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Jagged chickweed is my guess.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

It's not in my hay, but a customers hay she bought somewhere else. She claims her gelding's legs are swollen and there is some problem with her mare. Does anyone know if it is possible to be toxic to horses? BTW, I don't think I have ever seen this weed. But then again I grow mainly alfalfa and alfalfa/grass hay.

Larry


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like chickweed.

Ralph


----------

